
Tron 2.0 – Creating a Visual Language of Scale - jimmcslim
https://mapzen.com/blog/tron-v2-visual-scale/
======
jimmcslim
This article is best read with Crystal Method's "The Grid" from "TRON: Legacy
Reconfigured" pumping in the background...

